# Sana mahuli na ang mga kriminal.



## gaijininjapan

Hello. Paano ba sabihin sa English ang " sana mahuli na ang mga kriminal"?


----------



## DotterKat

gaijininjapan said:


> Hello. Paano ba sabihin sa English ang " sana mahuli na ang mga kriminal"?



_I hope the criminals get caught soon._


----------



## gaijininjapan

Thank you very much Dotterkat.


----------

